# How do I get a BBS Member Code?



## toddgb (Jul 12, 2016)

I just signed up and mine is blank in the My Tug/Settings
What did I do wrong?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 12, 2016)

If you sent in the $15 membership fee, you will get an email with a code and instructions for where to put it. It is done by a human, who just works regular hours. Look for it tomorrow.

If that doesn't happen, send an email to TUGBrian at tug@tug2.net

Until then, you can see everything on the site except resort reviews and sightings.

Thanks for joining.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 12, 2016)

Did you pay with Paypal?  A human has to process those payments and it may take 24 hours before you are sent the code.

Just to clarify what Jim said, after you receive the email with the code, you have to enter it yourself.


----------



## toddgb (Jul 12, 2016)

Thank you!!! I'll sleep on it


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi todd, welcome to TUG!

i just logged into your account and its displayed properly.

note the bbs member code word is a word, vs a number.  that throws some folks!


----------



## samara64 (Jul 21, 2016)

How do I pay the $15 via paypal. What email address.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2016)

Here you go:  http://saas.shopsite.com/tug2/tugsecurepayment.html


----------



## samara64 (Jul 21, 2016)

I paid and got an invoice #. How do I proceed.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 21, 2016)

You are going to receive an email with the member code.

Paypal payments must be processed by a human, so it will take 24 hours.

After you receive the member code, click on User CP > Edit your details > scroll all the way down and put the code in the box > Save Changes.

Your status will instantly change to "member" in your profile.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 21, 2016)

believe we are also conversing via email as well?

you submitted a 3 year membership renewal payment, but we cant locate any existing membership for you in the past in which to renew?

was your previous membership under a different name or email?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 21, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> You are going to receive an email with the member code.



Unless Brian has updated the Welcome-to-TUG email from the last one I saw (admittedly quite a while ago), it does not contain the user's BBS Member Code.  It DOES include a link to our BBS Help page that shows how you get the BBS Member Code by logging into your Member account: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------



## samara64 (Jul 21, 2016)

I have been registered since 05. Not sure what you mean with membership.

I have to admit, it is little confusing. I tried few times to pay the fee but simply gave up at one point and stayed as guest.

Can we just apply the 3 year to this account.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 21, 2016)

We are simply trying to figure out what membership to renew with the renewal payment, but perhaps  you have just been registered on the forums vs actually ever having a paid TUG membership?


----------

